# Mulberry Recipes



## Timeloyd

I was riding my bike today and spotted purple spots on the street. The Mulberrys are falling. I got some Kool Ade containers which are great for colecting Mulberrys and hold 2 Cups of Mulberrys about 1 pound. I then got out my Towel which an Interstelliar Hitchhiker and Galactic Philosopher and Towelers are never without. Putting it and a large sheet underneith a branch with ripe berries I sdhook the branch. I got 6 cups of berries in an hour.
    Mulberrys cook down so I use about 6 - 8 cups of Mulberries in recipes instead of 4 cups for Black Berries. Because they are so sweet you do not need much if any sugar. I use half a cup of sugar because some people didn't like it without the sugar. Wonder if they detected the sugar's texture. HOW SWEET IT IS ...? 




   Here is my favorite Mulberry Pie recipe with Cream Cheese Crust.

Cream Cheese in the Crust. It's far out Superclafragilicous.

CREAM CHEESE PIE CRUST
4 CUPS FLOUR
DASH SALT
1 TSP. BAKING POWDER
12 OZ. / 340 G. CREAM CHEESE
1 ~ 4 OZ/13 G. STICK HARD COLD BUTTER / MARGARINE
2 TBS. ICE WATER (NOT FROZEN OR ICE). 
IN BOWL but don't get bowled over 
TO 4 CUPS FLOUR WHILE STIRRING CLOCK WISE ADD 1 TEASPOON BAKING POWDER for the half baked ideas like useing Cream Cheese in crust. Well they use Cheese in Pizza Crust. I*'m feeling kinda cheesy.
USING A CHEESE GRATER RUB 1 ~ 4 oz / 113 g STICK OF REAL HARD COLD BUTTER FROM THE FREEZER OVER LARGE HOLES IN IT TO SHAVE THE BUTTER. Your Pun Here. 
USEING A BUTTER KNIFE FROM ICE BOX SCRAPE THE BUTTER CURLS INTO THE FLOUR IF NOT ALL READY THERE.. MIX THEM INTO THE FLOUR WITH A COLD KNIFE.
CURL IF COLD ENOUGH OTHERWISE CUT THE CREAM CHEESE INTO REAL SMALL PIEACES MIXING IT INTO THE FLOUR / BUTTER CURL MIXTURE. YOU CAN USE WHIPPED CREAM CHEESE.
CLEAN HANDS REAL GOOD WIH DISH SOAP (AntiBiotic). Now for the Fun Part. LET YOUR FINGERS WORK, PLAY AND MOVE THROUGH THE MIXTURE FEEING MXG IT UP UNTIL IT IS VERY MUCH LIKE CRUMBS IN APPEARENCE.
STIRRING CLOCKWISE TO ADD POSITIVE ENERGY ADD 2 TABLESPOONS ICE WATER FROM THE ICE BOX. I DO NOT MEAN ICE CUBES BUT REAL COLD WATER.
MAKE THE DOUGH INTO A BALL. PUT IT ONTO A 14 X 14 INCH SHEET OF ALUMINUM FOIL ON THE TABLE. ROLL THE FOIL AROUND DOUGH BALL COVERING THE DOUGH COMPLETELY. Do not try to spend it on Earth as it is not recognized as money thogh people often call money dough.
PUT IT IN THE REFRIGERATOR TO GET COLD. LEAVE IT 1 HOUR OR MORE. I LEFT IT OVERNIGHT. 
OIL A PIE PAN WITH PEANUT OIL for nuttinss and laugher. Keep Smilin ;^)

REMOVE DOUGH FROM REFRIGERATOR AND OPEN ON TABLE TIL FOIL IS FLAT. PUT HALF OF DOUGH IN PIE PAN SPREADIN IT AND WALKING IT UP THE SIDES AND ACROSS THE BOTTOM OF THE PIE PAN. PUT IT IN THE FREEZER A SPELL. 
SPREAD ALUMINUM FOIL WITH DOUGH ON IT FLAT on a pizza pan. WALK DOUGH OR ROLL IT TILL IT GOES TO ~ THE EDGE OF THE FOIL. HHMMM Sounds like the name of a TV show or movie. 
PUT THE PIE PAN WITH THE CRUST IN THE FREEZER TO MEDITATE ON THE MEANING OF BEING CRUSTY. 

FILL UP THE FILLING ~<-@ 

PUT 5 - 6 CUPS MULBERRYS IN A BOWL but don't get bowled over with the excitement. 
ADD 2 TABLESPOONS LEMON JUICE / SUMAC JUICE AND 2 TABLESPOONS FLOUR. STIR IT UP REAL WELL but don't get it mad at you.
STIR IN 1/2 CUP SUGAR singing a happy song ~ Keep Smilin, Keep Smilin no matter what you do ....
STIR CLOCKWISE TO INCREASE AND ADD MORE POSIIVE ENERGY TO THE MIX.
MIX EVERYThING ALL UP ~ Let's get together Ya Ya Ya .. and POUR IT INTO THE PIE SHELL FROM THE FREEZER. VERY CAREFULLY. HELPS IF PIE PAN IS ON PIZZA PAN IN CASE PART OF CRUST FALLS WHEN FLIPPING THE CRUST.
IF YOU CAN'T DO THIS BECAUSE CRUSAT IS NOIT COLD ENOUGH CUT INTO STRIPS AND PUT TOGETHER LIKE VERTICAL JIG SAW PUZZLE WITHOUT ANY OPENINGS.

  PUT PASTRY THAT'S ON ALUMINUM FOIL OVER THE FILLING.
IF YOU CAN NOT FLIP THE CRUST THEN ROLL / OPRESS OUT DOUGH CUT INTO 1 INCH STRIPS AND PUT TOGETHER LIKE A JIG SAW PUZZLE/

 MAKE SURE NO OPENINGS EXIST IN THE CRUST. FLATTEN AND SCALLOP EDGES OF IT. Your pun here.

PUT PIE IN FREEZER KEEPING IT FLAT FOR AN HOUR OR MORE TO COOL DOWN and to go into itself (I left it over night ) to see all the beautys of existence. Yummmmmmm .. 
MEANWHILE MELT 1 CUP BUTTER/MARGARINE IN A SMALL PAN. LET IT SET WITH A CLEAN BRUSH NEAR BY.
NOTE ~ 
BRUSH SHOULD NOT BE USED FOR ANYTHING BUT SPREADING BUTTER. 

PREHEAT OVEN TO 400 DEGREES OR 200 C.

PUT TV MOVIE ON AS TIMER. WHEN MOVIE BEGINS PUT PIE FROM FREEZER STREIGHT INTO OVEN. BAKE 400 DEGREES OR 200 C FOR 3 COMMERCIALS OR 42 MINUTES THE ANSWER to Life The Universe and Everything.

CHECK PIE AND BRUSH TOP AND EDGES VERY LIBERALLY WITH BUTTER / MARGARINE TO
KEEP FROM BURNING AND TO MAKE THE CRUST GOLDEN.
LOWER OVEN TEMPERTURE TO 350 DEGREES / 180 C. AND BAKE PIE 5 MINUTES LONGER OR UNTIL THE CRUST IS GOLDEN.
SHARE AND ENJOY. REMEMBER WHERE YOUR TOWEL IS

Timeloyd Rich 
GALACTIC PICNIC INFRO. AND GALACTIC ORDER OF TOWELERS PICNICS FIRST SUNDAY MAY TO SEPT. 2006
GalacticPicnic@SurvivorMail.com


----------



## IcyMist

Sounds good....I think, but then again I have never even seen a mulberry, let alone tasted one.  We had male mulberry trees in my yard and boy have they been a pain to get rid of.  It seems every little bit of root tries to put out another tree and it has taken us 7 years to get rid of all the roots.  Even now once in a while one will still come up and I have to pull the stupid thing up.


----------



## Constance

Round-up will take care of your Mulberry sprouts, Icy.

Mulberries are sweet, but very seedy, like wild blackberries. The birds get all ours, then "re-plant" them when they eliminate the waste.


----------



## Shunka

Thanks for your recipe, Timeloyd. What us kids or animals didn't eat growing up; my grandmother would make preserves. I don't remember her ever making a pie with mulberries but your's sounds good!


----------



## Constance

Mulberries would make good jelly. I'd do them the same way I do blackberries and elderberries. Add enough water to cover the berries when you're cooking them, then run them through a colander and put juice through a jelly bag to strain out the seeds. Add lemon juice for flavor, and from there on follow the directions on the Sure Jell box for amount of sugar, etc. 

Heck, Shunka, I used to make jelly out of the apple peelings after I canned up the sliced apples. Waste not, want not.


----------



## Timeloyd

*Mmmmmm Mulberry Crisp*

Thanks greatly much. I wonder how your Grandmas Preserves would be with Mulberries.
I love Mulberries, and they are easier collectiing then Blackberrie. I can collect 8 cups of lberie or s in  coupeho. I spread a couple large sheets ubnderneith t5he branches anfd using my walking stick pull a branch down and shake it. Then I pick them off the sheets and put them in Kool Aid containers - Holds 2 Cups and dosent spill uch.spend two hours collecting 6 to 8 cups or more eating some of them unless I find a really ripe tree or have lots of friends. One time a bunch of my Wild Food Students had a Mulbery workshop. We spent the Morning collecting Mulberries and then everyone created a different Mulberry dish ~ Pies, Cobblers, Soufflets, Crepes, Short Cakes, Pudding, Mulberry Ice Cream with Ice Cream maker, and someone had made Mulberry Jam to eat with their Mulberry Muffins and Pancakes, but the worst I thought was Chocolate Dipped Mulberries which were way too sweet. The dried Mulberries however were alright and kind of like Mulberry rasins. I considered using some in a Plum Pudding instead of or with the rasins or with Granola and like rasins to bring in happy memories of the times I collected the Mulberries.
WHEN CREATING WITH MULBERRIES FROM A BLACKBERRY OR RASPBERRY RECEPIE YOU HAVE TO USE TWICE AS MANY MULBERRIES AS BLACK BERRY'S OR RASPBERRY'S IN THE RECEPIE AS IT CAN COOK DOWN BECAUSE OF THE JUICE AND CUT THE SUGAR BY HALF OR MORE DEPENDING ON SWEETNESS OF MULBERRIES AND YOUR TASTE. YOU CAN USE HARDLY ANY SUGAR THE MULBERRIES ARE REALLY SWEET. This is good if you can not use lots of sugar in recepies.
I eat lots of them while picking Mulberries and get Morus. MORUS is Latin for Mulberry. I arrived at work once with Mulberry Steins on my fingers . When I asked if I was alrighrt and I said I got Morus from eating too many Mulberries. I found away to keep people away using Mulberries. 

GREEN MULBERRYS SHOULD NOT BE EATEN. ALSO DO NOT EAT MULBERRIES IF THEY WILL NOT FALL FROM THE TREE AS IT CAN INDICATE THE TREE WAS SPRAYED.

You may get hit on the head or sholders, etc. by some of the falling Mulberries, or accidently kneel on some while picking them up so do not wear anything you may not want any dark purplish Mulberry stains on. Hmmm jeans?
I enjoy trying new recepies and variations on them so Mulberry recepies are an adventure as are wild food recepies such as the ones in FORAGING THE EDIBLE WILD ~) Cooking is like creating something in a lab only you won't be changed into something.

MULBERRY CRISP

Mix together 
1/2 Cup Granola...
1/2 Cup Oatmeal
1/2 Cup Baking Sugar or Brown Sugar.
1/2 Teaspoon Cinnemon
Dash of salt
Mix it up and set it aside.. Your Pun here.

Preheat Oven to 350 degrees and Melt 1/2 cup of margerine /butter 

In another Mixing Bowl mix together
5 - 6 Cups Mulberries
Chop into it  1/4 cup Butter
2 Tablespoon Sugar 
5 - 6 Cups Of Mulberries. Mulberries cook down alot I discovered when useed 4 cups Berries. 
2 Tabspoon Sugar

Pour the Granola mixture over the Mulberry mixtiure smoothing it out with a cold butter knife from the refrigerator freezer.

Put it into a 350 degree oven for 32 minutes, check and brush all the margerine / butter over it.
Put back in for 12 more minutes or so the margerine butter has become one with everything, and the top is golden. 
   Let set meditating to cool down. Share ansd Enjoy.


----------



## Shunka

Constance, I have made apple jelly that way too!! You are right about the way to make the jelly with mulberries too.  That recipe for the crisp has me wishing my youngest daughter still lived at her old house, Timeloyd!! I told her that I was going to miss that tree!!


----------



## IcyMist

Constance said:
			
		

> Round-up will take care of your Mulberry sprouts, Icy.


 
Now you tell me.


----------



## lulu

We love mulberries too.

My mother-in-laws ashes were scattered under a mulberry tree in Oxford university, so we make an anual pilgrimage to pick mulberries.  We always forget to be sensible with clothes so end up buying cheap giant tshirts in the nearest charity shop.  Having spent a day gorging on them and staining our selves purple it can be tough to use them while they are fresh and I am the only person who loves mulberry jam.  My solution is icecream, a lovely rich base custard with lots and lots of simmered berries added.  I tried making the base with clotted cream once and it was GORGEOUS but very rich.

I look forward to trying mulberry curd though...that sounds unbeatable!


----------



## IcyMist

I guess I better go out and see if I can find something with mulberries in it.  See what I am missing.


----------



## Timeloyd

Mulberry Fritters
   Here is my recipe for Mulberry Fritters. I went out in the cool of the morning with sheets and Kool Ade containers to collect Mulberrys just to make some for breakfast.

4 Cups Mulberrys 
1 Cup Flour
Dash Salt
2/3 Cup Milk or Vegamite Non Dairy Beverage.
2 Seperated Eggs
2 Tablespoon Sugar
2 Tablespoon Melted Margerine or Butter
2 Tablespoon Baking Powder

Sift 1 Cup flour if possible, and mix togther the flour, Dash of Salt and 2 Tablespoon Sugar. Mix in 2 Tablespoons Baking Powder stirring it together with a Dash of Salt.
    Beat 2 Egg Yolks until light and creamy. Stir in Milk and Butter.
    Sift dry ingedients in. 
    Beat Egg Whites until stiff (not dry)
    Fold them into the Batter.
    Add Mulberries a few at a time.
    Drop the Fritter Batter into hot oil and fry until delicately brown.

NOTE ~
  The Batter may be chilled in the refrigerator before use.


----------



## Timeloyd

Mulberry Fritters
   Here is my recipe for Mulberry Fritters. I went out in the cool of the morning with sheets and Kool Ade containers to collect Mulberrys just to make some for breakfast.

4 Cups Mulberrys 
1 Cup Flour
A Dash Salt
2/3 Cup Milk or Vitamite + Non Dairy Beverage.
2 Seperated Eggs
2 Tablespoon Sugar
2 Tablespoon Melted Margerine or Butter
2 Tablespoon Baking Powder

    Sift 1 Cup flour if possible, and mix togther the flour, a Dash of Salt and 2 Tablespoon Sugar. Mix in 2 Tablespoons Baking Powder stirring it together with a Dash of Salt.
    Beat 2 Egg Yolks until light and creamy. Stir in Milk and Butter.
    Sift dry ingedients in. 
    Beat Egg Whites until stiff (not dry)
    Fold them into the Batter.
    Add Mulberries a few at a time.
    Drop the Fritter Batter into hot oil and fry until delicately brown.

NOTE ~
  The Batter may be chilled in the refrigerator before use.

     + Vitamite is a Lactose Free Non Dairy Beverage I like to cook with that looks like Milk.


----------



## SpiritWolf

*Mulberries*



			
				Constance said:
			
		

> Round-up will take care of your Mulberry sprouts, Icy.
> 
> Mulberries are sweet, but very seedy, like wild blackberries. The birds get all ours, then "re-plant" them when they eliminate the waste.


Your Mulberries must be different to ours, we have mainly Black Mulberries here, I use to grow a tree, so did my parents, we were forever up the tree picking them,and getting basket loads of them, but I have NEVER heard of them as being SEEDY, our mulberries must have had the tiniest of seeds, cause I never even tasted the seeds, are your Mulberries different to ours,  maybe. My mum use to make the best stewed mulberries and mulberry pie, all with hot custard or cold icecream, YUMMMM.


----------



## GrillingFool

This year we got mulberries! Last year, no berries because it was too dry.

So I harvested about 8 cups of my favorite berry in the whole world, so I could make a pie!

Then I decided to go with a cake of some sort, because I like cake.

This was my first attempt ever at something like this, and I was a bit nervous.
It is based loosely on a Betty Crocker "Berry Cake", but I added berries to each layer.

I baked a white cake in 2 9 inch pans, then cut each into 2 thinner rounds.

Mixed 2 canisters of Cream cheese flavor frosting with a tub of Cool Whip.
Took a cup and a half of berries and some sugar and made a thin syrup.
Bought a can of Ready Whip (wheeeee)

Made layers:
Cake
Frosting
Berries
Syrup
Ready Whip

Made 4 layers! This thing is HUGE!!!!! 

And succulent. Another good word is Scrumptious. Or Decadent.
Off to get another sweet fix of mulberry cake!


----------

